# Good, but free DVD copy software?



## indestructible (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a DVD-R that I recorded about six hours of video on, and a family member wants a copy. Normally, I just use a program called DVD Shrink, but it only seems to work on actual, commercially released DVDs. When I try to use it on my DVD-R, it says something about the folders or titles not being organized right, or something like that. Any suggestions?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

If you already have all the files on a DVD

Load the dvd into your rom.

right click on the drive and click copy/name a folder and copy them to it/now load your blank dvd/go to the folder were you saved all the files,right click and click copy/now go to your drive with the blank dvd/right click and click paste/it will copy the contents of the folder onto your blank dvd/the files have to be less than 4.7g or you wont have enough space on the blank dvd/


----------



## indestructible (Aug 3, 2009)

I tried that, but it was taking forever to copy. I let it copy for about four hours, but it seemed to hang at about 80%.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

CDBurnerXP: Free CD and DVD burning software


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What format are the files on your DVD-R?

What's the total file size of the videos?

Is it a single or double layer disc?

Are you trying to make a copy to another disc keeping the files in the same format (.avi, .mpg, etc), or do you want the copy to be playable on a standalone DVD player (.vob)?

If you just want to make a data copy, you can make an ISO of the original, then burn it as a 'disc image'. This is an exact replica of the original. You can use the link to CDBurnerXP that brobarapas provided to ceate and burn ISOs.

If you want the files to be playable on a DVD player, you need to convert to .vob before burning.


----------



## indestructible (Aug 3, 2009)

Preferably payable on a regular DVD play.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I use PowerISO: PowerISO - Create, Edit, Compress, Encrypt, Split, Mount, Extract ISO file, ISO/BIN converter, Virtual Drive

first rip: How to Make ISO File from CD DVD-ROM?

change disks

then burn: How to use PowerISO as ISO Burner?


----------



## indestructible (Aug 3, 2009)

Just tried the "copy folders from original DVD-R, paste and burn them to new DVD-R", and it took much less time. Thing is, after I burned the new disk, it won't play on DVD players. It'll be recognized as a DVD on my computer, and play like any normal DVD would in Windows Media Player, but when I pop it into a DVD player connected to a TV, the player can't read it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you want the files to be playable on a DVD player, you need to convert to .vob before burning - DVD Flick


----------

